# ALSA sound und udev problem

## Perfect_P

hi

ich hab ein problem mit meinem alsa sound und udev. sobald ich alsamixer (als root) ausf[hre, bekomme ich die fehlermeldung

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
```

. die installation der alsa-driver, alsa-utils und das ausf[hrn von alsaconf gehen ohne probleme. sobald ich als root udevstart asuf[hre, functioniert der sound ohne probleme....allerdings sind nach dem n'chsten neustart alle alsamixer einstellungen wieder gel'scht. zwar versucht gentoo beim booten die mixereinstellungen zu laden, dieses gelingt ihm allerdings nciht. Es schein als w[rde udev beim booten die veryeichnisse /dev/snd und /dev/sound nciht erstellen und deswegen geht wahrscheinlich auch alsamixer nciht, da er ja auf /dev/sound/mixer zugreifen will (???). 

das installieren von alsa in den kernel (es ist ein 2.6.12er) und das verwenden von den 1.0.8er alsatreibern bringt auch cniths.... :Crying or Very sad: 

das system ist die 64bit version von gentoo, der sound ist ein intel8x0 chip, der auf einem asus a8n laeuft.

cold oder hotplug hab ich auch mal versucht, allerdings haben sie das problem nicht verbessert....im gegenteil, mit coldplug bootet gentoo nciht mehr  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

hab selbst schon alles ausprobiert, bin allerdings ein yiemlich noob in linux.

thx schon mal im vorraus

mfg

----------

## sokar2000

Findet das Sytem die Soundkarte überhaupt? Ein 

```
dmesg | less
```

 und nach 

```
ALSA device list:
```

suchen. Oder 

```
lspci
```

 eingeben, die Soundkarte sollte sich irgendwie melden.

ps: Ich will ja nicht nörgeln, aber nimm bitte die "unleserlichen" Umlaute aus Deinem Post. Ist echt schwer zu lesen.

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

thx für die schnell antwort. du hast recht, wegen der fehlenden umlaute ist der text wirklich en bischen schwer zu lesen. :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ...werd mich in zukunft bessern.

nachdem ich keine große ahnung hab nach was ich in den ausgaben suchen soll, poste ich sie einfach mal komplett:

dmesg:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3)

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r2 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #3 Thu Jun 30 23:54:51 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7930

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff95c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff9500

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 4002000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.326 MHz processor.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Memory: 1027240k/1048512k available (1864k kernel code, 20572k reserved, 709k data, 168k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 3981.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=1990656)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160021A, ATA DISK drive

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 16X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.11 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 23

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC400 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC408 irq 22

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c68 86:3c01 87:4003 88:40ff

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C   Rev: SW10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 17:33:45 Jun 30 2005

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 USB0 USB2 MMAC MMCI UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1606492k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd2104000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49696 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46773

snd_ioctl32: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_params

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 921 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116322304

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116322304

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

der befehl lspci bringt folgendes

```
0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe) Secondary

0000:05:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 (rev 01)

```

mich haben diese ausgaben nciht schlau gemacht, vll helfen sie euch ja (hoffe es zumindest)

mfg

PS: ich denke schon, dass das system den soundchip findet, schliesslich spielt es ja ohne probleme alles ab, allerdings erst wenn ich udevstart asugeführt habe...ich denke immernoch, dass das problem in udev lie[/quote]gt...........

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) 

 

Das hier ist deine Soundkarte. Allerdings befindet sich garnichts von ALSA bei dir im dmesg.

Hast du denn auch ALSA im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## sokar2000

ist

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Sound  --->

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

      PCI devices  --->

        <*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
```

Im Kernel einkompilliert, oder als Modul erstellt worden?

----------

## Perfect_P

ALSA ist als modul mit emerge alsa-driver installiert worden......Ich betone nochmal, das der Sound funktioniert, allerdings erst nachdem ich udevstart ausgefuehrt hab und die alsamixer einstellungen richtig gesetzt habe.

ich denke, das udev beim booten nciht alle geraete (in meinem fall fehlt die soundkarte) nach /dev mountet....durch den befehl udevstart wirdc die soundkarte dann ja eingebunden und die devices /dev/snd und/dev/sound erstellt........waere es ncit moeglich udevstart vor dem der laden alsa treiber beim booten auszufuehren???

----------

## giga89

 *Quote:*   

> Warnung
> 
> Benutzer der 2.6 Kernel-Reihe können folgenden Abschnitt überspringen und mit der Installation der ALSA Utilities fortfahren, da im 2.6 Kernel alle notwendigen ALSA-Treiber bereits enthalten sind. Natürlich darf die Unterstützung für die jeweilige Soundkarte während der Kernelkonfiguration nicht vergessen werden.
> 
> 

 

Steht im Alsa-Konfigurationsguide. du hast ja einen 2.6er Kernel, deshalb ist emerge alsa-driver doch überflüssig, oder?

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du coldplug installiert?

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug boot
```

----------

## Perfect_P

man kann die alsatreiber entweder direkt in den kernel reinbacken oder sie ueber emerge alsa-driver installieren.....kann sein dass der deutsch guide etwas aelter ist, im englischen guide wird explizite auf dei beiden moeglichkeiten hingewiesen

coldplug hab ich nicht installiert, hab es schonmal ausprobiert, hat aber ncihts gebracht...werd es aber ncohmal ausprobieren, die hoffung stirbt ja zuletzt  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mfg

EDIT: coldplug hat nicht gebracht....muss ich irgendetwas im kernel einstellen, damit das ding geht?

----------

## sokar2000

Trage doch mal udevstart in die

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

ein.

----------

## Perfect_P

 *Quote:*   

> Trage doch mal udevstart in die
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/conf.d/local.start
> ...

 

ja, hab ihc schon gemacht, hat aber nciht gebracht, da der die local.start nach dem laden der alsamodule geladen wird...hat den glecihen effekt wie wenn ich nach dem booten udevstart ausführe......der sound geht, die alsamixereinstellungen sind aber alle weg

mfg

----------

## sokar2000

ist alsasound im default runlevel?

----------

## Perfect_P

ja, alsa ist im default rc-update

mfg

----------

## sokar2000

OK - ich bin überfragt, aber ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Ich habe es folgendermassen gelöst:

```
# emerge smixer
```

Danach hab ich mir die folgende Datei mit Default-Lautstärken angelegt:

```
# cat /etc/smixer.conf

vol     Vol             50

vol     Pcm             70

vol     Pcm2            70
```

(Bitte nach einenen Präferenzen anpassen)

Danach noch folgendes init-Script erstellen:

```
# cat /etc/init.d/smixer

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        ebegin "Setting volume"

        smixer -s /etc/smixer.conf

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "I want do that!"

}

# chmod +x /etc/init.d/smixer
```

Danach das ganze noch in den Default-Runlevel eintragen...

Ich denke, es geht auch mit dem alsamixer, aber der will bei mir net laufen...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Eben hatte ich auch Probleme mit alsa, nachdem ich die Linkereinstellung agressiv optimiert (alles mal ausprobieren) und ein 'emerge world --emptytree' ausgeführt hatte.

Habe vieles versucht. Die Soundkarte wurde einfach nicht beim Booten erkannt. dmesg ergab immer, dass keine Soundkarte gefunden wurde und die Module wurden nicht korrekt geladen. Nun habe ich alles von ALSA/OSS, was ich vorher noch als Module hatte, einkompiliert. Einschließlich dem Inteltreiber (habe ein Intel-Board mit sound onboard). Funktioniert so weit. Müsste das alsa-Skript nun aus dem Boot-Runlevel nehmen können.

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

die idee, die mixerlevel einfach nachtraeglich per skript zu laden scheint mir ganz gut.....werd morgen gleich mal ausprobieren

meine make.conf settings sind engendlich sehr schwach gewaehlt....CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"....das installieren der module in den kernel hat auch cnihts genuetzt, werd es aber ncohmal versuchen...allerdings habe ich ja die soundkarte beim booten...sagt zumindest dmesg....das prob ist ja auch nciht das erkennen, sondern das richtige einbinden...hab mal einbischen im inet gegoogelt und mich zum thema coldplug schlaugemacht...sollte nchiht genau coldplug diese prob loesen und die vor dem booten vorhandene hardware richtig einbinden???? kann ich vll irgendwie an coldplug herumbasteln???

mfg und thx fuer ere tips und bemuehungen

----------

## Louisdor

Hast Du denn Dein Soundkarten-Modul in der  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6¹ eingetragen?

Ich hatte das ja in meinem anderen Thread beschrieben. Auch wenn es nicht ganz Dein Problem ist!?

Jedenfalls hatte so der Sound bei mir wieder ab dem Booten funktioniert.  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

¹)

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6: kernel modules to load when system boots.

# For example:

8139too

nvidia

snd-emu10k1
```

----------

## Perfect_P

hi, weder das einbauen in den kernel, noch das laden des modules snd-intel8x0 hat etwas gebracht.....werd jetzt mal versuchen alsamixer ueber ein script zu ueberreden die einstellungen zu laden

mfg

----------

## Perfect_P

hi

die methode mit dem script laden hat funktioniert.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

thx an alle die sich bemueht haben mir zu helfen

mfg P

----------

